# Topics > Artificial neural networks >  Neuropod

## Airicist

Developer - Uber, Inc.

neuropod.ai

github.com/uber/neuropod

----------


## Airicist

Article "Uber open-sources Neuropod to unify AI frameworks and turn models into products"

by Kyle Wiggers
June 8, 2020

----------

